# 4 week old bunnies being sold on Craigslist!!



## lovebunnyok (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey all

I ran across this ad while browsing Craigslist. I remember a discussion on here before about 4 weeks being too young to be sold. I tried talking to this lady, but she basically told me to shove it where the sun don't shine...in a nice southern way. 

http://littlerock.craigslist.org/pet/1648926324.html

Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 17, 2010)

Sadly it is too young, poor babies.  Equally as sad, I think you've done all you can do. She has obviously decided her pride is more important than the welfare of those babies. Some states have laws against selling animals too young, but I don't know if your state has this and if rabbit's are even included. You did your best and tried for those babies, kudos for that.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 17, 2010)

they are soo tiny!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 17, 2010)

I flagged the post.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 17, 2010)

When I spoke to her, she said she has been raising pure breed rabbits for many years, and no one has complained about their age. Also she spouted something about if you leave the babies with the mother for too long, it hurts the mother nutritionally? Does this make any sense?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 17, 2010)

Nope doesn't make any sense. They will be much healtier if they are with mom for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 17, 2010)

I flagged it too. 

She doesn't make any sense. Most reputable rabbit breeders will leave the babies with the mom if at all possible for at the very least 6 weeks. After 4 weeks they can be separated, but it's not recommended--basically only done if the mom has another litter. Bunnies can get pregnant the day they give birth, and gestation is about 28 days, so it can happen. If the mom is properly fed, she should be fine to feed the babies for a full 6-8 weeks.

However, it is usually against the law to sell bunnies and chicks under 8 weeks old. It's a state law, so there is some variation, but usually the law is 8 weeks. You can check your state laws, it's usually under the agriculture statues.

I've sent emails too, about this kind of thing, and all I get is rude responses too.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 18, 2010)

I just found this online when looking for laws in my state. 

http://www.aspca.org/fight-animal-cruelty/lobby-for-animals/state-animal-cruelty-laws/arkansas.html

Should I send her the link, or just contact the ASPCA?


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd do both if you're comfortable contacting the ASPCA. They might tell you to contact local law enforcement via the non-emergency number or a number for animal control.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 18, 2010)

I sent her an email with the link and told her that several people have flagged her post, and that I will be contacting the local authorities tomorrow. I will now be on the lookout for further posts from her on Craigslist. 

Thank you all for all your help! You guys are great!

Now I must go hug my Tup Tup :happyrabbit:


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 18, 2010)

I just got an email back from the woman, saying that I am rude and demeaning. How is this rude and demeaning? 

_You asked for the law, here it is:

http://www.aspca.org/fight-animal-cruelty/lobby-for-animals/state-animal-cruelty-laws/arkansas.html

Your post has been flagged by many people, not just me, and will also be reported to the local ASPCA. _


Anyways, I will be getting in touch with the local authorities tomorrow about this. 

Again, Thanks everyone!


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 18, 2010)

Great job!:highfive:

I love how ASPCA has state animal cruelty laws listed on their website. Definitely gotta favorite that! This lady is giving the typical response of someone not willing to accept that ANY part of the care they give their animals is wrong or inadequate. 

Those kind of folks make me do this- :banghead


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 18, 2010)

She's still emailing me, calling me names, and telling me that I don't know what I am talking about. Then she offered for me to take the babies and the mother. If I knew this would stop her, and that she was being serious, I would take her up on the offer. This whole situation has made me very sad and mad at the same time!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 18, 2010)

The post now has been flagged for Removal


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 18, 2010)

This is her latest email. Lets count how many errors we find in this one: 

And by the way this just shows what a moron you actually are..puppies can be weaned at 6weeks of age, people usually go to 7or 8weeks for the mier fact that they learn how to act in their pack. Making them better family pets. Rabbits are not social animals therfor do not need the comfort of another rabbit and actually grow faster when by themselves. They start eating pellets on their own at 2 1/2 to 3weeks and by 4 weeks their immune system can handle it well. Chickens, turkeys, poultry can leave their mama the day their born, in the care of you of course. So yea ya moron, your so full of it.

Anybody want her email address? I am tired of arguing with her, but I don't want her to think she has won.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 18, 2010)

wow that Lady knows nothing about anything.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 18, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> wow that Lady knows nothing about anything.


Yeah, now she is calling me a moron and arguing with me about the law. Saying 2 month is too long, or some bs. It's always the ones who know nothing that like to spout their bs the most. 

Oh happy day.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 18, 2010)

lol. She sounds like a right fighter. She will keep going till she wins.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 18, 2010)

She's an idiot, sorry if that's mean but it's true. Most states (if not all?) it's totally illegal to sell puppies or kittens under 8 weeks. The Chickens, turkeys, poultry comment is just sad. They don't drink milk as babies! Totally irrelevant. Rabbit's are social, mine are bonded and adore each other. In the wild their territories often overlap. If they were so solitary they wouldn't need such complicated hierarchies. Why do rabbits thump? To warn others of dangers because they do live in close proximity. The founder at the rescue I volunteer with has witnessed groups of wild rabbits coming together for no reason at all. We are talking 5 or more.

:huh


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow she certainly is opinionated! Pitty it's all wrong! She really deesn't have a clue does she! I'd keep everything she's ever sent you as evidence against her, in the case that this might brought to the legal system (oh how I wish it does). She really needs to be removed from pet ownership, I think you've done whats right, keep us informed of what happens.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Mar 18, 2010)

*lovebunnyok wrote: *


> This is her latest email. Lets count how many errors we find in this one:




Unless you're an experienced breeder don't make judgements. In my experience the genes has a lot to determine if a 4 week old lives or dies. Kits living with their mother die often while other mothers may have kits that are ready to go on their own at 4 weeks. 

The law is one thing but biology is another.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 18, 2010)

*lovebunnyok wrote: *


> She's still emailing me, calling me names, and telling me that I don't know what I am talking about.



She is using common bullying tactics.Tell her to stop harassing youand alert the authorities if she is violating state law for selling bunnies under age.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 18, 2010)

Woke up this morning to a threat. Oh yea. 

_You just think your so smooth dont u? Omg im not from here so that makes me so fucking cool and smart lol wow well guess what neighther am I and hey did u know in the state of arkansas you can LEGALLY beat your wife, but only once a month. In the state of arkansas if your caught flirting in public with the opposite sex after six p.m. you could go to jail for up to 30days. Look it up. And you are so right im out of my goddamn mind and i*f i get a phonecall from you at 8am tomorrow It will be traced back and im gunna know where the **** u live and im gunna come eat your organs, poopem out, and feed it to your rabbit.*_


----------



## pamnock (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, now you know that you are not only dealing with an ignorant individual, but a rather disturbed one.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 18, 2010)

I have contacted the Humane society in her area. I gave them her full name, phone number, and included the post from Craigslist. If I haven't heard anything in a day or so, I will call them. She is a rather disturbed woman, and I would love to get those sweet bunnies out of her care!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 18, 2010)

That Lady is rather crazy.
I hope the humane society steps up and does something.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 18, 2010)

These emails from her are getting beyond the point, they are becoming threating and psychotic, I'd definatly consider forwarding them on to the ASPCA, as wheather what she is doing by selling them is right or wrong, she definatly doesn't seem to be vary sane of mind and therefore shouldn't be owning pets of any kind, she seriously needs mental help and they just might be able to provide her with the kind of help she needs.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my!! Kudos to you and what you are doing! I will defiantly be thinking of you and those bunnies!


----------



## pla725 (Mar 18, 2010)

Look at her email header and trace the IP address. I use Samspade.org. I would report her to her IP provider. Also call your local police to report this. They will deal with the police department in her area. 

Just to let you know I also contact someone who was advertising 3 week old rabbits for sale on CL. They were going to let them go at 4 weeks. I talk them into waiting until 6 weeks.I also advised them to screen the potential buyers carefully. I sent them some information. They were very grateful for the information. Totally the opposite situation to yours. There are some people who are willing to learn.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone. So far tonight, no psycho emails. So I am just going to work through the Humane society and try and get her fined or at least educated. Not sure it will work, but at least I can sleep at night knowing I did everything I could. 

Funny enough, my husband gave me quite a scare tonight. His phone stopped working, so he borrowed a coworker's phone. Little did he know, that phone had the same area code as the psycho lady. When my phone rang, and I saw it was from New Jersey, every horror movie scene where the psycho calls their victim while they are outside the house, popped into my head! I refused to answer, and actually moved into the bathroom where there was no windows! LOL... Fortunately, he left a message, and I called him right back. I think I'm not going to watch any psycho killer movies for a while. LOL 

:laugh:


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol I would have reacted the same!
I hope something can be done for the poor bunnies and something done against that crazy lady! I'm hoping she is like 13, God help the world if that is an adult woman!


----------



## pOker (Mar 19, 2010)

I cannot believe this!!

That lady has some serious issues--she needs all her animals to be taken away from her..

I'd be willing to take all of them if it means getting them away from this God-awful creature!


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 19, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Lol I would have reacted the same!
> I hope something can be done for the poor bunnies and something done against that crazy lady! I'm hoping she is like 13, God help the world if that is an adult woman!


Unfortunately, she is an adult female. I did some cyber snooping, mainly because I was hoping she would be a kid too, and I could contact her parents. There are some very sad people in this world, and I would love to take those precious babies from her. :tears2:


----------



## bunnylove817 (Mar 20, 2010)

All I can say is that I hope something is done. Kudos to you for trying.


----------



## pbheather (Mar 22, 2010)

If I were you, I'd contact the authorities about the harassment you are receiving. That last email was almost like a death threat. You did right about reporting her to both the Humane Society and the ASPCA in her area. She obviously hasn't ever had rabbits before, or hasn't kept them properly. My two buns are very happy together. And I'm not an expert on rabbits, but I've read everywhere that kits need to be with their mom at least 6 weeks. 

I would ignore her emails, and print them out for the local authorities to look at. They need to know about this, and I'm not trying to be rude, but you'd be a fool to not report this abuse.


----------



## pbheather (Mar 22, 2010)

"hey did u know in the state of arkansas you can LEGALLY beat your wife, but only once a month. In the state of arkansas if your caught flirting in public with the opposite sex after six p.m. you could go to jail for up to 30days." 


What did that piece of information have to do with what the two of you were arguing about? It makes no sense. This lady needs some real help.


----------



## lovebunnyok (Mar 22, 2010)

It had nothing to do with the conversation. She was just spouting random sh** like that. She went from being very polite to deteriorating to random BS and threatening. She hasn't said anything else since that night, thankfully.


----------



## pbheather (Mar 22, 2010)

That's good she isn't emailing you. I hope it goes away for you and she leaves you alone.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 22, 2010)

For reasons like that, I wonder if I should set up a "dummy" email account, so that the people who I email off Craigslist don't have my real email account and potentially real name. It's a bit cowardly to use a no-name email account, and may weaken the message, but it probably would be safer for you, and it's better than what I do now--which is just flag posts I don't like instead of emailing the poster. I've lost my courage/patience to put up with people like that.


----------

